# Junior Johnson 1964



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Built this as a test bed for some ideas on these cars. It was an old swap meet find, real rough body. Both A pillars were cracked and someone had really gouged up the sides with a Dremel taking the chrome off. Kit is the Amt Craftsman, tires and wheels from the parts box. Decals are from David Hawkins at PPP and some of the Lorenzen kit decals ( I put the Holman Moody markings on the front fenders to help try to hide some of the roughness in the body). Paint is Krylon High Gloss Sun Yellow.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a great pic. Thought I was looking at a real car.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very realistic looking paint job for 50 years ago, although it's the first time I've seen the hood with the number of horsepower on it instead of cubic inches.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Clean build. Looks like his car from back in the day.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Real nice job - looks good


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

This car is a model that's 50 years old? REALLY?

That's seriously impressive work to have been around that long to look THAT good still! I know of real cars that don't look that good!


----------



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

No, I just built it.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Ohhhh OK I was gonna say it looks damn good for being that old! LOL

Anyway, NICE job, tho didn't you say that this model was "restored" from being damaged from someone or something? I know somewhere I read it wasn't purchased "new" and that the decals on the front fenders were to cover some of the roughness in the body....

Even so, still, NICE WORK! 

I got one of the old Warner Bros General Lee's from 1981, that was trashed that I bought from a yardsale and restored it that was in terrible shape! Sadly, that model is on display at a local hobby shop and haven't taken any pictures of it....I found that one over 15 years ago! The only model, I have left from that era of my life, I got rid of all the others and then recently got back into it, and in my "cleaning up" my "shop" found a few containers full of engines and such that also came from that era of my life.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Incredibly realistic looking dio, very well done! Had to do a double take thought it was a real car for a few moments!


----------

